# borge anise hyssop



## beeviking (May 31, 2013)

There is probably another source of nectar that is more abundant for the time being. Keep water and your borage should flower for quit sometime.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I've found the same thing here, they don't seem to do the borage and anise hyssop but they all over the catmint and apple mint and white dutch clover.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

My bees are working the anise blue hyssop like crazy, the borage not so much right now but at other times of year they really like it.


----------



## mlsthmpsn (Feb 23, 2012)

None on my Borage either. I suspect mine are all down the road a ways at the alfalfa trial field. 20ish acres of 10 ft. rowas of several varieties, most of which are in full bloom.


----------



## mlsthmpsn (Feb 23, 2012)

Update:

They cut the alfalfa field I believe my bees were frequenting. I now see my light yellow bees on most of my local fodder (borage, garden, weeds, etc.) along with some larger, darker honeybees and the usual characters.

With the size that these borage plants got in 2.5 months, and the amount of flowers that a few plants display.....I am in the planning stages of putting in several sizable plots in all the areas that I hate mowing the darn grass. I'm thinking a mix of several types of flowers, but I think borage would easily out grow and smother most other plants.

I did snag some alsike clover seed from the feed mill last week. I'm going to use this as a "cover" crop for my hop yard and the tall grass area around my bee yard; and anywhere else I think it will sprout. I have also spotted many stands of white sweet clovers that I am going to thresh when the seeds ripen a bit.


----------

